# How to improve the look of the GoPro?



## WhackUmStackUm

I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings but you have to admit, the GoPro mounted on a helmet looks silly. ...just sayin'!

It seems like the GoPro would look cooler if it was turned sideways and mounted on a mask strap. A small mirror/periscope could be used to redirect light coming from the front of a diver into the len. This is just one thought. I suspect that some of our GoPro users out there can come up with better ideas.

I suspect that GoPro will eventually come out with a lipstick form camera like the Contour HD or Tachyon HD cameras. These are much cooler looking than the current "brick-in-a-box."

What could we do to make the current GoPro look cooler or work better? See my post: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/have-scuba-project-search-lathe-mill-140526/


----------



## 60hertz

I don't care how silly I look. It is something that I enjoy and nothing right now is better than the Gopro.


----------



## SaltAddict

I use a chin strap with the elastic head strap. Only complaint I have is when I'm shoving my head in a hole lookin' for bugs, it can get knocked sideways. On the mask strap sure would help (I think). 

If gopro wants to make a really awesome improvement, they should have a "water activated" setting like the one touch setting. Two tiny probes like a dive computer.


----------



## SHunter

I was planning on buying a new gopro then I was told that the new model coming out had some new and better features. Anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## JoshH

gotta realize any extra length on the mount will give you shakiness. buy a mount for your gun, or use a chest mount.


----------



## bmoore

I think mine looks pretty bad a$$...


----------



## coolbluestreak

Bryan, you are going to start a war talking about gopros that!
I wish that I could hook up a exhaust pipe up to my reg and vent it through my helmet behind the camera, that should/would keep the bubbles out of view of the lens.


----------



## OnGrade

I just got one of the new hero 3's. it is a lot smaller and lighter. The case has a locking mechanism that will keep it from opening underwater. You slide a little tab to the side and then flip the latch open. I also like the record indicator light on the back of the camera. It isn't a whole lot smaller but it is enough to make a difference. I don't wear it, instead I mount it on my gun. I am not good at editing so you won't see me posting videos (one of my buddies does it) but being mounted on the gun, I feel like it lets the camera focus on the gun and you get a clearer picture as a result. I wouldn't mind something smaller, but it is a really hard camera to beat.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

I'm not a fan of using a helmet, and the gopro head straps kept slipping, so I mounted the gopro directly to my mask. I can't tell its there in the water. Note the high quality HomeDepot stainless nut holding the bracket on.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

Also here is thinking without knowing. Could fiber optic somehow be used to remote mount the camera with the lense directed wherever?


----------



## eodryan




----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Silent said:


> Also here is thinking without knowing. Could fiber optic somehow be used to remote mount the camera with the lense directed wherever?


Interesting idea.

Trivia:
Commercial divers sometimes use small cylinder-shaped "lipstick" cameras mounted to their helmets. Some camera cables attached to a video camera on to the diver and some have a video feed to the surface.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

SaltAddict said:


> I use a chin strap with the elastic head strap. Only complaint I have is when I'm shoving my head in a hole lookin' for bugs, it can get knocked sideways. On the mask strap sure would help (I think).


I hear you. Everying gets scuffed up when I am rooting around for bugs. 

I also have to be careful when I mount my non-GoPro cameras when using a scooter. The water pressure can skew them when they are not mounted close to my body.



SaltAddict said:


> If gopro wants to make a really awesome improvement, they should have a "water activated" setting like the one touch setting. Two tiny probes like a dive computer.


That is a great idea. The SharkShield turns on the same way. I wonder why they have not implemented this? It is not difficult to implement, from an electronics perspective.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> Bryan, you are going to start a war talking about gopros that!


Guess you are right Jeremy. ...and I NEVER stir up controversy. 



coolbluestreak said:


> I wish that I could hook up a exhaust pipe up to my reg and vent it through my helmet behind the camera, that should/would keep the bubbles out of view of the lens.


Now that is an easy project to do on the lathe and milling machine. If you will bring your 2nd stage by my place, I will make you a prototype to try.

What type of 2nd stage do you have? I may have one on hand that I can use to to take the measurements I need.


----------



## MillerTime

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I hear you. Everying gets scuffed up when I am rooting around for bugs.
> 
> I also have to be careful when I mount my non-GoPro cameras when using a scooter. The water pressure can skew them when they are not mounted close to my body.
> 
> That is a great idea. The SharkShield turns on the same way. I wonder why they have not implemented this? It is not difficult to implement, from an electronics perspective.


I guess i didn't read the directions too well as i am always turning it on/off in the water.


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> What type of 2nd stage do you have? I may have one on hand that I can use to to take the measurements I need.


I have the aqualung titan.
I need to come see you anyways, about that other thing. W/O diving lately I havn't needed to go to pcola. I do need to get my car retuned, so maybe next week I'll be over that way?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> I have the aqualung titan.
> I need to come see you anyways, about that other thing. W/O diving lately I havn't needed to go to pcola. I do need to get my car retuned, so maybe next week I'll be over that way?


I have a Titan regulator. I'll can get the measurements from it for the GoPro-friendly exaust system. Do you want it to sound like a Corvette or a Viper?


----------



## SaltAddict

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I have a Titan regulator. I'll can get the measurements from it for the GoPro-friendly exaust system. Do you want it to sound like a Corvette or a Viper?


I'm curious about design and function. Will it be flexible or have a quick disconnect? I "S drill" my main reg and use my octo in an out of gas situation. 

I would go with the magna flow muffler and show tip ;-).


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Do you want it to sound like a Corvette or a Viper?


I don't know what they sound like, they're always behind me:whistling:


----------



## SaltAddict

coolbluestreak said:


> I don't know what they sound like, they're always behind me:whistling:


Dang! That's a bold statement. Lol.


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> Dang! That's a bold statement. Lol.


I know, sorry.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> I don't know what they sound like, they're always behind me:whistling:


:notworthy:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

SaltAddict said:


> I'm curious about design and function. Will it be flexible or have a quick disconnect? I "S drill" my main reg and use my octo in an out of gas situation.


I'm not sure. Experimenting is 110% of the fun!



SaltAddict said:


> I would go with the magna flow muffler and show tip ;-).


Me 2


----------



## Silent but Deadly

I kept thinking about the helmet thing and my gopro mounted on my mask looks like a third eye. So I'm going to try this, hopefully it's not too heavy. Brian, do you rent your lathe? ha ha. I need to make a bushing and my lathe jaws are too small.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Silent said:


> I kept thinking about the helmet thing and my gopro mounted on my mask looks like a third eye. So I'm going to try this, hopefully it's not too heavy.


Looks like a practical setup. 



Silent said:


> Brian, do you rent your lathe? ha ha. I need to make a bushing and my lathe jaws are too small.


Bring it on! 220v power is being installed in the shop this week. So I should have the lathe running soon. You could also use the mill + rotary table, if the bushing needs to be very large.

If your chuck has reversable jaws, you can flip them over and grip the outside.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

That would be great. Actually two small brass bushings, to make a bearing fit on a shaft and in a casing. They don't seem to make a bearing that fits either. The jaws on my mini lathe won't reverse, thought about modifying them, and thought better of it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Silent said:


> That would be great. Actually two small brass bushings, to make a bearing fit on a shaft and in a casing. They don't seem to make a bearing that fits either. The jaws on my mini lathe won't reverse, thought about modifying them, and thought better of it.


Another option is to dill as large a hole as you can in the piece and use the chuck jaws to grip from the inside out, provided your chuck will allow it.


----------



## Silent but Deadly

Yep, done that with pvc. The middle of the bearing where the shaft goes is bigger than the opening through the chuck. Roughly 1/2 to 5/8, haven't measured it yet. The shaft its going on wouldn't fit in the chuck.


----------



## CatCrusher

I bought one of these today at Best Buy and got it home only to find it has no instructions with it. The when I would power it off it wouldn't power back on without taking the battery out and reinserting. Called GOPRO customer service and they said I had to do an upgrade before it would work right. Gonna take this shit back in the morning and want be worrying about changing the look of it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> ...I wish that I could hook up a exhaust pipe up to my reg and vent it through my helmet behind the camera, that should/would keep the bubbles out of view of the lens.


How do you see the 2nd stage "exhaust" going though your helmet?


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> How do you see the 2nd stage "exhaust" going though your helmet?


 IDK, maybe through a rubber hose?


----------

